# EEE901 Suspend/Resume Difficulties



## pipo_espana (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been looking high and low in regards to getting Suspend/Resume to work on EEE 901.

I have compiled and am running single processor kernel. I have added kldload/kldunload for modules in /etc/rc.suspend /etc/rc.resume files but still no luck in resuming to normal state. Suspend however works a charm.

Follows is pertinent details of /var/log/messages
Is anybody familiar with these devices? Can they be kldloaded/kldunloaded to get proper functionality.

```
7:32 miniBSD pulseaudio[1141]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Aug 20 20:37:32 miniBSD pulseaudio[1140]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
Aug 20 20:38:19 miniBSD acpi: suspend at 20100820 20:38:19
Aug 20 20:38:19 miniBSD kernel: acpi_asus0: detached
Aug 20 20:38:24 miniBSD kernel: pid 1055 (polkit-gnome-authen), uid 92: exited on signal 4 (core dumped)
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: acpi_acad0: unknown notify 0x81
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: acpi_ec0: warning: EC done before starting event wait
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] (20100331/evregion-588)
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.EC0_.BIF1] (Node 0xc555a520), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.CBIF] (Node 0xc555c860), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BIF] (Node 0xc555c940), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] (20100331/evregion-588)
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.EC0_.BST2] (Node 0xc555a460), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.CBST] (Node 0xc555c820), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BST] (Node 0xc555c920), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] (20100331/evregion-588)
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.EC0_.BST2] (Node 0xc555a460), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.CBST] (Node 0xc555c820), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
Aug 20 20:38:36 miniBSD kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0633): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.BAT0._BST] (Node 0xc555c920), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
Aug 20 20:42:56 miniBSD kernel: wakeup from sleeping state (slept 00:04:30)
Aug 20 20:42:56 miniBSD kernel: acpi_asus0: <ASUS EeePC> on acpi0
Aug 20 20:42:56 miniBSD acpi: resumed at 20100820 20:42:56
Aug 20 20:42:56 miniBSD kernel: drm0: [ITHREAD]
```

Appreciate any help.


----------



## klanger (Aug 20, 2010)

I also have this problem (with eee900) - a work around is

```
shutdown -p now
```
 and not 
	
	



```
zzz
```
.


----------



## pipo_espana (Aug 22, 2010)

*update*

I am now getting machine to suspend, however a little buggy.

snd_hda does not kldunload. 

I get:

```
Unloading snd_hda.ko, id=3
kldunload: can't unload file: Device busy
```

from dmesg:

```
pcm0: unregister: mixer busy
```

Will update further with more details soon.


----------



## kreyszig (Aug 23, 2010)

pipo_espana said:
			
		

> I am now getting machine to suspend, however a little buggy.
> 
> snd_hda does not kldunload.
> 
> ...



You probably have a sound daemon running in the background. You should try to `kldunload -f snd_hda`


----------

